# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU-Client - Huawei flasher, Mate 10 Imei repair added

## mohamed73

*Huawei MATE 10 WORLD FIRST REALLY TESTED AND WORKING IMEI repair only on HCU-Client  *  *HCU Client v208* 
IMEI/MEID/SN/Vendor, Country, Model, BT, WIFI Repair added for:  *Huawei MATE 10 /MATE 10 PRO*
ALP-AL00
ALP-L09
ALP-L29
ALP-TL00
BLA-A09
BLA-AL00
BLA-L09
BLA-L29
BLA-TL00  *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
NOW all HCU-Client timed license users  can use *DC-Phoenix* (from v45)* for free* !!! *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *DC-Phoenix V45*
New support area with 3K+ firmware, customisations, board software, NV backup files !

----------

